# TrustFire T1 Q5



## ernsanada (Jan 24, 2008)

I just received the TrustFire T1 Q5 from Deal Extreme

The fit is good.

The surface has some machining marks.

The Type II Anodize is good. No mis-match of color.

Single stage reverse clickie. Has GID Rear rubber cover.

Uses a Q5 Cree. Very white with one ring around the corona.

The Cree is in a removable module.

Uses only 18650 sized battery.

Looks very much like my Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen. Same tailcap design. The battery tube looks almost the same.






















Rear view of the Q5 Module.
















Inside view of the rear tailcap.

















--------------------------------------------------------------------

Size comaprisons.

Left, TrustFire T1 Q5. Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, with BOG Q5. 
Both lights look very similiar.






Left to right, Left, TrustFire T1 Q5. Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, with BOG Q5, Fenix T1 Q5






Left to right, Left, TrustFire T1 Q5. Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, with BOG Q5, Fenix T1 Q5







--------------------------------------------------------------------

These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected 18650 and AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.







TrustFire T1 Q5 18650 - 3380 lux @ 1 meter

Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, BOG Q5, 2 RCR123's - 3750 lux @ 1 meter

Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, BOG Q5 18650 - 2960 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter


--------------------------------------------------------------------

TrustFire T1 Q5 18650 @ 82"






Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, BOG Q5 18650 @ 82"






Left, TrustFire T1 Q5. Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, with BOG Q5 @ 82"






Left, TrustFire T1 Q5. Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, with BOG Q5 @ 82" Stepped down exposure


----------



## WadeF (Jan 24, 2008)

Bezel looks a lot like a Dereelight CL1H. I decided to snag one too just to see what they were able to do for the price. It certainly isn't up to the quality of a Dereelight CL1H V3, but not bad for the price. Mine has a bit of a purple tint.


----------



## jake25 (Jan 24, 2008)

can it tailstand?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 24, 2008)

Was wondering. 82" or 82'? Got to be inches, right?

Bill


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 24, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Was wondering. 82" or 82'? Got to be inches, right?
> 
> Bill



Thanks for catching the error!

Fixed.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 24, 2008)

TrustFire Q5 18650 @ 32'






Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, with BOG Q5 18650 @ 32'






Fenix T1 Q5 @ 32'


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 24, 2008)

jake25 said:


> can it tailstand?



Sorry cannot tailstand.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Bezel looks a lot like a Dereelight CL1H. I decided to snag one too just to see what they were able to do for the price. It certainly isn't up to the quality of a Dereelight CL1H V3, but not bad for the price. Mine has a bit of a purple tint.




You are correct.

I compared the head to my CLH1 V1 and it's exactly the same.

It's a Deree Hunt Light CLH1FT01!


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 25, 2008)

What's the current on LED or battery? It seems quite low.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you have Romisen RC-F4 to compare it against? Unfortunately, that one does NOT take 18650 battery but the sizes are comparable.

- Vikas


----------



## kosPap (Jan 25, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> You are correct.
> 
> I compared the head to my CLH1 V1 and it's exactly the same.
> 
> It's a Deree Hunt Light CLH1FT01!


 

Could I ask what is the clicky switch like? Like the Huntlight's or Ultrafire 602 one? (issues with the second).


----------



## Zefiryn (Jan 25, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Uses only 18650 sized battery.



Ernsada,

Try it with 2xCR123, U'll be surprised 



phantom23 said:


> What's the current on LED or battery? It seems quite low.



my readings on battery:

1x18650 -360mA 3600lux/1m OP, 5100lux/1m SMO
2x CR123 950mA 5400lux/1m OP, 8600lux/1m SMO

now with freshly installed 19 mode driver from DX:

18650: 

low: 0.04A 600lux/1m OP, 800lux/1m SMO
mid: 0.20A 2200lux/1m OP, 2800lux/1m SMO
high:0.75A 7000lux/1m OP, 8500lux/1m SMO


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2008)

Zefiryn said:


> Ernsada,
> 
> Try it with 2xCR123, U'll be surprised
> 
> ...



On the webiste they only mention 18650's.

How long have you run the 2 RCR123's?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 25, 2008)

Is 19mode driver still available?

- Vikas


----------



## Zefiryn (Jan 25, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> On the webiste they only mention 18650's.
> 
> How long have you run the 2 RCR123's?



I haven't try RCRs, only regular CR123 



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Is 19mode driver still available?



Yes, it is available at both DX and Kai shops.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2008)

kosPap said:


> Could I ask what is the clicky switch like? Like the Huntlight's or Ultrafire 602 one? (issues with the second).



Top, DX Clickie. Bottom, TrustFire T1 Q5 Clickie.

It's the same switch the only difference is the switches spring was cut down.

I am glad you asked me, now I know what I can use these switches for.


----------



## sims2k (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent review. Very interesting indeed...might order one myself to see what all the excitement is about. Anyway...can anyone tell me if my CL1h pill module would fit in this light ? Thanks.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 27, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Top, DX Clickie. Bottom, TrustFire T1 Q5 Clickie.
> 
> It's the same switch the only difference is the switches spring was cut down.
> 
> I am glad you asked me, now I know what I can use these switches for.


 
well the trustfire clickie is exatly like the lighthound one....

teh overall situation makes me wonder if a crystal ball would reveal all the firm/manufacturer/factories connection.

NOW on a wild guess, can you check if a CL1H head fits the huntlight/Ultrafire 502 body. Imagine the possibilities with a 502D 4xCR123 body!


----------



## qadsan (Jan 27, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Top, DX Clickie. Bottom, TrustFire T1 Q5 Clickie.
> 
> It's the same switch the only difference is the switches spring was cut down.,,,


 

Is the DX clicky you listed a forward or reverse clicky?


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 27, 2008)

Can the TrustFire T1 Q5 be a real live replacement for a Dereelight? :thinking:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2008)

qadsan said:


> Is the DX clicky you listed a forward or reverse clicky?



If you read the discussions on the switches Kyle from DX says.

"Hi Farfa, just got to your post on this one. Currently all of these switches are reverse clickies. We're still looking for forward clickies. I guess these are pretty rare and it explains why China factories still keep using reverse clickies for new flashlights. We're still on it"


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Feb 27, 2008)

Zefiryn said:


> I haven't try RCRs, only regular CR123
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is available at both DX and Kai shops.


 
Does this work with 2xRCR123A's?

Looking at those numbers using regular CR123A's, Id be very impressed if this could handle the voltage for that amount of light output..

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 27, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> Can the TrustFire T1 Q5 be a real live replacement for a Dereelight? :thinking:


 
Looks kinda of like one, but the overall build quality is far below the Dereelight. It also has a reverse clicky. The forward clicky in the Dereelight is one of my favorite features. Also the clip is much nicer on the Dereelight. It's okay if you want a cheap P60 host to play around with.


----------



## bspofford (Feb 28, 2008)

Zefiryn said:


> Ernsada,





Zefiryn said:


> Try it with 2xCR123, U'll be surprised
> 
> my readings on battery:
> 1x18650 -360mA 3600lux/1m OP, 5100lux/1m SMO
> 2x CR123 950mA 5400lux/1m OP, 8600lux/1m SMO




I took out my 18650, inserted 2XCR123A, and WOW! Side-by-side with my DereeLight 3SD, its subjectively as bright and slightly warmer. Does this mean that the module is direct drive without regulation? My first thought is that this should perform just as well with two LiFePO4 3.0V rechargeable 16340 cells. Dare I try 2X16340 lithium ions (_i.e.,_ 8.4V)???


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

Someone needs to test 2xRCR123A's in this thing and let us know if it could handle the voltage..

This makes a good p60 host since it could also take 18650 batteries..


----------



## bspofford (Feb 28, 2008)

Last night, I inserted two partly discharged LiFePO4 16340 cells, and the result was less bright than the two new Panasonic CR123A cells. I think this is direct driven. I was tempted to try two 4.2V Li-ion cells, but I have already sacrificed two emitters on voltage experiments this month. My current results are 6V > 5V > 4V. Now the $28 question of the day is 8.4V???


----------



## Bigsy (Feb 28, 2008)

Anywhere else to buy this from? I have it on back order at DX for just over a month now!


----------



## WildChild (Feb 28, 2008)

Cree stopped to put phosphor around the die?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 28, 2008)

WildChild said:


> Cree stopped to put phosphor around the die?


 
Yeah, I think those are manufactured in China, or somewhere over seas. They get the die from Cree, then build the rest of the emitter (dome, etc).


----------



## bspofford (Feb 29, 2008)

On the DX website discussion of this product, somebody said they did a scratch test and concluded that the finish is HAIII. Any other opinions?


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 1, 2008)

bspofford said:


> On the DX website discussion of this product, somebody said they did a scratch test and concluded that the finish is HAIII. Any other opinions?


 
Theres no definitive answer to this except that they tried scratching this and other HAIII models with a long needle and it was able to withstand the scratches.. So it would APPEAR to be HAIII finish..

I just placed an order for this last light and when it gets here Im going to pop in 1x18650, 2x3vCR123A's and 2xRCR123A's and compare the output.. It wont be in stock till next week according to the ETA.. I just might also order the Solarforace SF6-R2 and use the R2 module in this light..


----------



## orbital (Mar 7, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Top, DX Clickie. Bottom, TrustFire T1 Q5 Clickie.
> 
> It's the same switch the only difference is the switches spring was cut down.
> 
> I am glad you asked me, now I know what I can use these switches for.



+

Thanks for posting these switches.

I picked some up and they worked perfectly 
for a light that needed a 'switcheroo',.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 7, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Thanks for posting these switches.
> 
> ...




I actually bought these switches for my Ultratfire WF-606A. The first generation WF-606A's had a very finiky switch. From the begininng the switch felt like they would get stuck. I had one switch actually get stuck. I sent it back for a replacement. The newer WF-600A's have a better designed switch.

I was hoping to use these as backups to the WF-606A switch but they would not work on the first gen. I haven't checked to see what's in the newer switches.

Luckly somebody posted in this thread a question about these switches. I know now what light I can use these switches for.


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Theres no definitive answer to this except that they tried scratching this and other HAIII models with a long needle and it was able to withstand the scratches.. So it would APPEAR to be HAIII finish..
> 
> I just placed an order for this last light and when it gets here Im going to pop in 1x18650, 2x3vCR123A's and 2xRCR123A's and compare the output.. It wont be in stock till next week according to the ETA.. I just might also order the Solarforace SF6-R2 and use the R2 module in this light..



any updates to report? i am interested in this light because of the p60 and use of 18650's. if it can also take cr123's, that would be a bonus. i'd like to see it directly compared to the cl1h because i'm looking for a light of this size that uses 18650's and would love to save a few bucks to put towards a dbs.


----------



## bspofford (Apr 1, 2008)

The TrustFire can take 1X18650 (protected and unprotected), 2XCR123A, and 2X16340 (protected and unprotected). Although DX lists it as an 18650 only light, the Q5 one-mode module that comes with it is brighter with 2X16340 (8.4V). I generally run mine in this configuration because of the improved brightness.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mercaptan (Apr 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who is surprised by the lux measurements of the BOG Q5? I thought it would destroy the T1...


----------



## jrdhmmr (Apr 4, 2008)

Zefiryn said:


> Ernsada,
> 
> Try it with 2xCR123, U'll be surprised
> 
> ...



Which Driver from DX are you using? I'm considering getting this light from DX when it is finally in stock.

This was the only 19 mode driver I found.
I might not have looked hard enough though. That one looks like its designed to run off 1AA battery. So, will it still work with an 18650?

I'm a beginner modder, but have some decent skills, so I think I'll manage without much problem. I'm really liking the 18650's I recently got, they seem to have some wonderful runtimes compared to other batteries.


----------



## taschenlampe (Apr 4, 2008)

It's probably a typo and he meant the 16-Mode Driver ... :shrug:


tl


----------



## jrdhmmr (Apr 4, 2008)

taschenlampe said:


> It's probably a typo and he meant the 16-Mode Driver ... :shrug:
> 
> 
> tl



Yeah, thanks taschenlampe, I had seen that one, and kind of wondered if it might not be the one he meant. I almost hope not, as its showing b/o; although, as the T1 also is, it won't matter really.


----------



## Bigsy (Apr 4, 2008)

jrdhmmr said:


> Which Driver from DX are you using? I'm considering getting this light from DX when it is finally in stock.
> 
> This was the only 19 mode driver I found.
> I might not have looked hard enough though. That one looks like its designed to run off 1AA battery. So, will it still work with an 18650?
> ...


That driver will take anything up to 6v input.

It also has a tweakable output, which means you can push an led very hard 1.2a+ on high. But it's probably not a driver for a noob, half of them seem to be delivered broken and its very easy to kill it with soldering heat.

As a side note I received a T1 the other day, has some truely horrible machine marks on the bezel which appear to have gone through nearly the thickness of the bezel itself, just can't be bothered to send it back....its too much hassle.


----------



## Zefiryn (Apr 4, 2008)

taschenlampe said:


> It's probably a typo and he meant the 16-Mode Driver ... :shrug:
> 
> 
> tl



Yups, that's the one, Alternatively You can use this one as well:

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3256

but be aware, 1.2A generates a lot of heat, and T1 head unlike Cl1H is NOT constructed to radiate it properly.


----------



## taschenlampe (Apr 4, 2008)

Zefiryn said:


> Yups, that's the one, Alternatively You can use this one as well:
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3256 ...


 

Or the 5-Mode Driver from DX / KD .




Zefiryn said:


> ... but be aware, 1.2A generates a lot of heat, and T1 head unlike Cl1H is NOT constructed to radiate it properly.


 

I am not a fan of Drop-In solutions because of the mostly not adequate heat dissipation. 


tl


----------



## bspofford (Apr 4, 2008)

Got several new TrustFire T1 lights yesterday, and they came with what seems to be the 3-18V one-mode Q5 available separately on DX. The tint is on the cool side of white, and the module is very bright. Side-by-side with a SolarForce R2, this module is twice as bright or about as bright as the latter on 3X16340. The brightness is about the same as the one-mode R2 3-18V P60 and also the 0-100% "3-mode" Q5 module.

The basic construction is about the same as the first run, but it is obvious that they were assembled it in a rush (_e.g.,_ the clips on some are crooked, and they're not as clean).


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 4, 2008)

I tried 2, AW's Protected RCR123's (Black) in the Trustfire T1 Q5.


These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected 18650 and AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.








TrustFire T1 Q5 2RCR123's - 4400 lux @ 1 meter

TrustFire T1 Q5 18650 - 3380 lux @ 1 meter

Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, BOG Q5, 2 RCR123's - 3750 lux @ 1 meter

Hunt Light FT01 1st Gen, BOG Q5 18650 - 2960 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter


----------



## bspofford (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anybody know how to remove the clip?


----------



## EasyT (Apr 10, 2008)

Ernsanada

Did it genetare a lot of heat using RCR123´s?

So it CAN handle 8,4 V? :twothumbs


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 10, 2008)

EasyT said:


> Ernsanada
> 
> Did it genetare a lot of heat using RCR123´s?
> 
> So it CAN handle 8,4 V? :twothumbs



I just ran the light with fully charged RCR123's to check the lux output. I didn't run the light any longer. I am not sure the light can handle the extra volatge but others out there have posted that the light can handle the extra voltage.

I ran the Trusrfire T1 Q5 for a little over 2 minutes while taking the lux readings and did not notice any problems.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 10, 2008)

bspofford said:


> Does anybody know how to remove the clip?




It looks like if you have a skinny open end wrench you can loosen the small bolt that holds the clip. The bolt has only to flat spots on it. I don't have a small wrench that is skinny enough to fit between the clip and the battery tube.


----------



## bspofford (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw the flat sides too, but I'm worried that I might just strip the head. The Huntlight has strange little triangular heads, and I don't have a wrench for those either.


----------



## TomBrown (Apr 15, 2008)

bspofford said:


> Does anybody know how to remove the clip?



I removed the clip on all three of mine by simply pulling it up until it snaps off and then removing the screw with a pair of pliers. The screw needs to be re-installed because the tapped hole in the light goes right through.

With the clip removed, they make a nice bike light. They're two spotty but with two aimed with diverging beams, they aren't bad.


Has anyone done a burn down test on one, yet? I'm over 6 hours into a test and it hasn't noticeably dimmed. I don't have a meter but I have two other identical lights to compare the test light with. It dimmed a tiny (barely noticeable) amount in the first few minutes and has stayed at that brightness for over 6 hours. I have to leave in a couple of hours so I wont be able to get a decent end time if it dies while I'm out.


----------



## TomBrown (Apr 15, 2008)

TomBrown said:


> Has anyone done a burn down test on one, yet? I'm over 6 hours into a test and it hasn't noticeably dimmed.



It's at 10.5 hours and is getting quite dim. There is a major difference between the test light and an identical light with a fresh battery.

I'd say the light is good for 10 hours of quality light with a TrustFire 2400 mAh protected 18650 cell from DealExtreme.

That's a lot of light for a long time. Not bad at all.


----------

